# Calling all tall guys.....Team 7-11 bike on eBay



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

The auction calls this bike both a 62cm and a 65cm, so I'm assuming it's a misprint, although I'm surprised even Sean Yates ever rode something as large as 62cm. 

Wheels have obviously been upgraded, and this bike is priced pretty steeply, but it IS a pretty rare bird for us big guys......

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-90-...5QQihZ005QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice bike and I would definitely love t have it, but $2350? Why can't Gord Fraser have an older 6' 3" brother?


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Couple o' things don't seem right*

the 'custom dyed saddle'. Never saw those in print during the era
They rode on Wolber rims
He doesn't show the drive side of the top tube where it would say "Sean Yates".
the paint is in just 'too' good of shape, for even only been on top of a car. no cable rub marks, chrome in dropout is clean...


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Another thing is, I have a LOT of older cycling videos from the mid-1980's to the late 1990's and Sean Yates always used downtube shifters. The only time I saw him use STI was in Paris-Roubaix.


----------

